# Adopting



## mogg (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi I know non egyptians can not adopt an egyptian child.

1. I live here with my husband who has a work permit
2. Thinking of adopting from ethiopia 

The main questions I have are
1. Does anyone know a qualified social worker here in egypt that can do home studies
2. Does egypt have a social work system
3. Does anyone know anyone from ethiopia who has a visa here just want advice on how they got it
4. Does anyone know of anyone who has adopted while living here 

Any advice that you feel you can will be grab with both arms
Thanks


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

The only "advice" that I can give in here is to forget about it, this probably isn't what you or your partner wants to hear, but you need to understand that it is against the Islamic laws to adopt a child in Egypt, you can be an orphan child's "sponsor", but you can not be an orphan child's parent.

You should also be aware that an American couple were imprisoned about 3 years ago (2009 if I remember correctly) cause they tried to adopt Egyptian child/ren, the court found them guilty of *trafficking *children!

So like I said earlier, do not even think about it in Egypt.....


----------



## mogg (Mar 5, 2011)

DeadGuy said:


> The only "advice" that I can give in here is to forget about it, this probably isn't what you or your partner wants to hear, but you need to understand that it is against the Islamic laws to adopt a child in Egypt, you can be an orphan child's "sponsor", but you can not be an orphan child's parent.
> 
> You should also be aware that an American couple were imprisoned about 3 years ago (2009 if I remember correctly) cause they tried to adopt Egyptian child/ren, the court found them guilty of *trafficking *children!
> 
> So like I said earlier, do not even think about it in Egypt.....


Thanks I'm not intending to adopt an egyptian child for that very reason and just so you are aware yes it is not adoption in Islam but islamic countries don't give a hoot if you adopt outside the country Dubai is a prime example.

Thanks


----------

